# Any fender bumpers best for Gheenoe LT25?



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

Basspro has some blowup ones that deflate and role up pretty small. I don’t know if they are big enough or a life jack over the side might work


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

This style and brand has served me pretty well and doesn't take up much space at all. 
If you don't want to take up any extra space, just use your cheap orange life vests that you have to carry and hook them over the side of your boat.


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

The inflatable bumpers come in good sizes, but some of the docks I've been at would have pretty sharp overhanging pipes (figures they're pipes meant to be bumpers butt just go over my boat when the water is lower) if they're pop resistance enough having a DC inflator would be handy for camping too.

For those fender huggers, do they sink when they touch the water? Otherwise they won't be able to protect the portion in the water. Maybe I should make a reverse version that has sand in the little section


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I take two regular bumpers and run a single line through top and bottom loops to create a daisy chain horizontal to the boat. I have a bow cleat and stern cleats to tie. Works well on mine and will use it in a few weeks when we go to Fripp Isle and I keep the boat docked for the week. In that case though, I'll leave the fenders in my dock space.


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

Chasntuna said:


> I take two regular bumpers and run a single line through top and bottom loops to create a daisy chain horizontal to the boat. I have a bow cleat and stern cleats to tie. Works well on mine and will use it in a few weeks when we go to Fripp Isle and I keep the boat docked for the week. In that case though, I'll leave the fenders in my dock space.


That's what I've been trying but the fenders I have prove to be too small for the job, what size are you using?


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

I meant bass pro has some you blow up with your mouth and have a canvas cover on them


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Kie Dough said:


> That's what I've been trying but the fenders I have prove to be too small for the job, what size are you using?


I use the Atwood 6".


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

I came across this the other night Easystow Fenders
It may be a possibility, seems pretty beefy and narrower than other inflatable options out there while still having a 60" length available


If I were to leave atwood style bumpers on all the time I could see it as being viable, but when your copilot loves to overpack it's difficult to find storage inside ^^;


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Kie Dough said:


> I came across this the other night Easystow Fenders
> It may be a possibility, seems pretty beefy and narrower than other inflatable options out there while still having a 60" length available
> 
> 
> If I were to leave atwood style bumpers on all the time I could see it as being viable, but when your copilot loves to overpack it's difficult to find storage inside ^^;


I hear ya. They don't go with me on the boat often, if they do, in the live well.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Low Freeboard Bass Boat Fenders | West Marine


Check out our Low Freeboard Bass Boat Fenders and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

Chasntuna said:


> I hear ya. They don't go with me on the boat often, if they do, in the live well.


First thing overboard after catching the big one 🤣


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

Rookiemistake said:


> Low Freeboard Bass Boat Fenders | West Marine
> 
> 
> Check out our Low Freeboard Bass Boat Fenders and more from West Marine!
> ...


Only thing is my cleats aren't near the widest points of the boat. I don't think using a dowel down the inside will keep them in the same place for long and it would collide with my rods most likely with that method.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

You can always make an anchor trolley like on a kayak to position them


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

Rookiemistake said:


> You can always make an anchor trolley like on a kayak to position them


It would work, but sounds like many extra tangle points for fly line if you mean something fixed on the side :L


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

I know this was a month ago.
if you’re still looking this was a pretty neat solution for the LT25

Wouldn’t take much storage space, & would definitely protect the bottom that sticks out further than the rub rail


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

dodgerodder said:


> I know this was a month ago.
> if you’re still looking this was a pretty neat solution for the LT25
> 
> Wouldn’t take much storage space, & would definitely protect the bottom that sticks out further than the rub rail


Fantastic! This is basically what I envisioned, did something a bit like it but didn't work out, the kydex idea is great. I'll have to make something like it soon!

Thanks a ton!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

No problem!
It caught my eye too!

That area takes a beating

Looks like this would work really well

He mentioned the weighted PVC tube slipping out. I bet you could drill the hole smaller & force it in


----------



## Lakin Zoe (8 mo ago)

This PVC dock bumper was exactly what I was looking for and was easy to install after pre-drilling pilot holes to simplify mounting to the dock posts. We used it in front of our dock to protect the boats. We pre-drill every 12" and attach it to the front of the jetty.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Has anyone tried installing a length (12ft? on 16ft OA) of rub rail?


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

I would think that would catch the wake bad at the water line and give a bad case for capsizing. Unless..... Maybe keel guard?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Could you cut a pool noodle and slide over the gunnel at the widest part of the Gheenoe where it hits the dock?


----------



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

tailchaser16 said:


> Could you cut a pool noodle and slide over the gunnel at the widest part of the Gheenoe where it hits the dock?


I could only see this getting ripped off when under way, also the angle isn't very acute, it would be difficult getting it to hold in the first place


----------

